# Behringer UCA202



## Gretsch (Aug 11, 2018)

HI, I'm trying to digitize some vinyl using a Behringer UCA202. I see the signal in Sound Settings and I can plug headphones into the Behringer and hear the music. I am not hearing anything through my computer speakers. I'm not sure where to look on my computer for the signal. I have Audacity, it doesn't see the signal either, what am I missing?
Thanks, Gretsch


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I understand the pitiful excuse for a manual, you will only be able to monitor the sound by sending the UCA’s output jacks to an audio system or active speakers.

To use the UCA with Audacity, select it as “Default” in the Sound dialog box / Recordings tab. In Audacity you should then be able to select the UCA on the right side of the toolbar from the drop-down box next to the mic icon.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## roadrunner71 (Feb 3, 2014)

I remember having issues with with that program as well with monitoring. I did finally figure it out so I know it can be done. I do not remember how but if I get a few minutes, it will try and post something. I have the UMC202HD which cost a little more but it is awesome. It has a dedicated headphone volume separate from the output volume which is convenient.


----------



## Vernon (May 28, 2010)

I just spent 20 minute describing in detail with links to the solution only to have my post completely deleted rather than just held to allow me to edit. This is the first and probably last post I'll make. I'm on other forums and blocking URL's is not performed at all.

1. I had a similar problem with a Behringer UCA222, which is functionally equivalent to your UCA202 (link can't be posted). It was a driver problem.
2. Go to youtube and search for John Gage How To Get The Behringer UCA222 U-Control To Work On Microsoft Windows 10. (again, unfortunately this forum doesn't allow newbies to post links).
3. Download his driver zip file. Once installed my REW (Room Equalization Wizard) could see the UCA222 just fine.

Good luck,
~Vern


----------



## Glugus2000 (Sep 7, 2013)

If you are using windows, right click the speaker icon, recording devices, right click the UCA..., properties, listen tab, put a check in the "listen to this device" box. and select the device you want to listen through. Ok.
If the UCA is your only sound device, it still may not work. Not sure if the UCA supports simultaneous recording and playback.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe Glugus2000 and Wayne have given you the info you need. I would only add: when you plug the UCA2.. into your computer Windows should automatically download the required drivers or an operational approximation. 



In the task bar of any Win OS of the past decade you should find a Behringer UCA2... driver icon and a Windows driver icon. I would assume the UCA driver is essentially useless but as Glugus2000 writes the Windows speaker icon/driver should show the UCA2... driver and preferences..., set as the default if possible. If the default option is not active, you may need to reboot the computer with the UCA powered on and connected or visa-versa in order to accommodate the "Digital RM Handshake." 



Have we had enough of this DRM dilemma? I say set the people free.


----------



## audiosheep (Sep 4, 2017)

UCA 202 will install with standard windows drivers but the dedicated drivers from Behringer's website are much better - they are your first choice (Disclaimer - have not used in Latest Win 10 update/disaster)


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Is it necessary to use the Phono rather than Line output on UFO 202 to record Vinyls on to VivnylStudio software to get the RIAA correction?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure what you’re looking at? The UFO only has line outputs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not sure what you’re looking at? The UFO only has line outputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


1. My apology. I meant UFO202 U-phono USB. It has a switch Phono/Line Input. If the Vinyl phono jack is plugged to the input and if the switch is selected to Line, will the output signal be RIAA equalized? Or phono has to be selected for RIAA equalization?
2. If I was using UCA202 U-Control Ultra low-latency 2 In/2 Out USB/Audio Interface (it has a Monitor On/Off switch) and the phono jack connected to the Input, will the output signal be RIAA equalized?
I hope this makes more sense. 
Please advise.
Regards


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I would expect that if the UFO is switched to Phono, then the outputs will be RIAA equalized. But not if it’s switched to Line input. This info should be in the UFO manual – if it isn’t, then only Behringer know for sure.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

wtaylorbasil said:


> 1. My apology. I meant UFO202 U-phono USB. It has a switch Phono/Line Input.
> If the Vinyl phono jack is plugged to the input and if the switch is selected to Line, will the output signal be RIAA equalized? Or phono has to be selected for RIAA equalization?


RIAA (as well as additional gain) will be applied *only* when switched to Phono.
U-PHONO UFO202 User Manual


> 2. If I was using UCA202 U-Control Ultra low-latency 2 In/2 Out USB/Audio Interface (it has a Monitor On/Off switch) and the phono jack connected to the Input, will the output signal be RIAA equalized?


 Nope, UCA202/222 does not implement RIAA. Monitor switch simply enables headphones listening to line input instead of USB output.


----------

